# New Hampshire/ Massachusetts



## Sharktagger07 (Feb 2, 2013)

Howdy all,
I had bettas for a few years and then took a break from them due to my job being out at sea lot. Now I'm working back on land for good. Was wondering if anyone knew of breeders/sellers in NH,MA, or VT? Yes this is the wrong spot for such a question, but considering I can't post in that division yet, I do what needs to be done! Any insight would be greatly appreciated. :-D


----------



## bettaisbetter (Jan 25, 2013)

MA - http://fishstorefinder.com/fish-stores/massachusetts
NH - http://fishstorefinder.com/fish-stores/new-hampshire
VT - http://fishstorefinder.com/fish-stores/vermont

These are all the fish stores in the requested areas. You can just call them first to see if they have any bettas. Good luck, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

you can go to petco! At least the petcos in boston, they all get stock from a local breeder, and if you check enough you find lots of great bettas.

Even rarer ones like solid white halfmoons, and HMPK, giant bettas, Elephant ears.

I recently got a butterfly rostail HM, and a butterfly Delta EE from petco =)


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi there!
I live 1/2 way between Boston & NH. I'm in an independent fish-store void b/c of all the Petcos/Petsmarts around. I've purchased my more exotic fish from Aquabid, and my better plants from Aquaticplants.com. Bettaisbetter, THANK YOU for that list. Unfortunately, all the stores on it are more than 1 hr away from me. It makes me crazy b/c sometimes you need a knowledgeable person nearby; the Petco/Petsmart folk are really spotty in betta knowledge. They all seem to have tanks at their homes, but they seem to be more into Ciclids (sp?) for some reason. TG for this website!


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Aluka, true that, you can get the more exotics from Petco- that's where Butch comes from; isn't he wonderful??? (He was also $30 I found out when I was at the register) But you have to get there when the shipment comes in. Also, the selection of females is lousy. I have 9 girls; I want 3 more, but I can't find the colors I want. I've fallen in love with the yellow/orange girl I bought on Aquabid; I can't even find that color on Aquabid again (only pale yellows). It's got me thinking I should try to breed this girl to try for more of this color!!!


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

I live on the NH/MA border. Unfortunately my favorite store is where I went to school(Keene, NH). The Petco in Salem has a good selection if the shipment is new.  Hope this helps. I saw one just yesterday I wanted(My fish had just passed) at the Petco.. ended up with one from Petsmart though.


----------



## Sharktagger07 (Feb 2, 2013)

*follow up*

Thanks for the feedback everyone.

I was really praying a breeder would be nearby because I had visited a good portion of the southern NH stores with minimal success. I know the Petco in salem NH will be getting more this Wednesday 

Aquabid had some good ones from a breeder in Alabama or something. I'd wait until it gets warmer to risk that kind of transport lol.

Now that I'm back as a landlover I'm setting up a 5 gallon, planted aquarium.

I use to have 2 10 gallons back in the day. 1 for a betta, the other a mixed tropical.


----------



## Sharktagger07 (Feb 2, 2013)

Xaltd1 said:


> Hi there!
> I live 1/2 way between Boston & NH. I'm in an independent fish-store void b/c of all the Petcos/Petsmarts around. I've purchased my more exotic fish from Aquabid, and my better plants from Aquaticplants.com. Bettaisbetter, THANK YOU for that list. Unfortunately, all the stores on it are more than 1 hr away from me. It makes me crazy b/c sometimes you need a knowledgeable person nearby; the Petco/Petsmart folk are really spotty in betta knowledge. They all seem to have tanks at their homes, but they seem to be more into Ciclids (sp?) for some reason. TG for this website!


Good to know. Do you remember which Boston place it was? My new job has me commuting there 3 days a week, so maybe I will check it out Monday or Tuesday


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

The Petco on 114 in Peabody seems to have it's act together most. There is one on Rte 1 NB which is good, too. I also visit the Gloucester & Topsfield ones, too. 
There is one Petsmart on 114 in Danvers that I HAVE to visit often because Mr. Exalted One Himself, my cat Jax, will only eat their designer $1.05 per can. Only available at Petsmart, and only in store. I wind up getting odds & ends for the bettas when I'm there, but the only females they have are the red/blue VTs and red Cambodian CTs. I have one of each!


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

Where in NH are you Sharktagger(Out of curiousity)? And who are your sources  I have been looking for a non-VT orangeu betta lately. But just got a replacement betta.. Grar


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

I think I am going to try my hand at breeding a few fish. I can't find the yummy deep yellow/orange HM female that I got from Thailand. I found a banana yellow male HM on ebay; I bought him (it's my b-day tomorrow, so I feel entitled). I have 2 2.5 dividable tanks and an extra 10-gal with a divider. If I cull heavily, I hope I can get a few females of this color, and maybe some males to sell. I'm not set up to handle 500 fry, so if I cull the eggs to about 20%, maybe I'll get 10-20 decent fish.
BTW, it's fine to ship in the cold; just make sure they are HELD AT THE PO for you to pick up! They can either freeze or fry on a mail truck that's out all day. Then the mail person leaves it outside! I think it would be more deadly to ship in hot weather; I've heard of bettas living in 55 degree water full time.


----------



## Sharktagger07 (Feb 2, 2013)

bamsuddenimpact said:


> Where in NH are you Sharktagger(Out of curiousity)? And who are your sources  I have been looking for a non-VT orangeu betta lately. But just got a replacement betta.. Grar


Not far from the rockingham mall


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

Im in Derry, that is why I asked


----------



## Sharktagger07 (Feb 2, 2013)

*the tank*

Waiting for the betta
5gallon Aquaview
Live sword plant
mini power filter with 2 baffles inside it (was like a jet engine before...yeeesh!)
Mix of aquarium sand and aquarium plant gravel/plant substrate.
heater for emergency cold spells


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Awesome!!!
I am not too far from Derry. I live about 1 mile from Crane Beach. I grew up in the Annisquam section of Gloucester. From our North-facing deck, I could see all the way up the NH coast- I remember all the lights at night, wondering what towns they were from.
In addition to growing up on the beach (Lighthouse Beach), we had 2 ponds with bluegill, koi, snails and turtles (oh and waaayy too many frogs-what a racket!)- that's where my love of aquariums comes from. We had a 20-gal guppy tank. We used snails from the pond to keep it clean. As a kid, I enjoyed capturing a clump of frogs eggs and keeping them until they hatched- then I would release them. How much fun that was! (I think that's why we had all the frogs!)


----------

